# Any Staffie Lovers On Here???? pic heavy



## jessiejosh2013 (Sep 2, 2013)

Heres a few pics of my rescue girl meet Carly shes 3 1/2 years old i got her from a dog rescue i worked at she was 12 months old had already had a litter of pups and had been beaten and she has cigarette burns on her head ive had her her 2 and a half years now and i adore her she hasnt got a bad bone in her body she is such a happy dog always wanting to make you happy! she makes me smile everyday and i know she would take a bullet for me. she has recently just had on of her back legs operated on due to rupturing her cruciate ligament in both back legs ( shes jinxed lol ) but shes recovering very well so fingers crossed she keeps it that way lol ..... I adore staffys they get such a hard time in the media but they chat a load on bull!! i worked with them for 3 years and they are a brilliant breed so gentle!! shes such a sop!! she loves her daddy she has him wrapped round her paw lol she know exactly how he works and always gets her own way shes a spoilt girl but after the life shes had she deserves to treated properly :flrt:

















<3


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

what a lovely little staff and shes looks so happy with you.


----------



## jessiejosh2013 (Sep 2, 2013)

thanks i try and make her as happy as possible and she sure makes me very happy in return  :2thumb:


----------



## kymberley (Jun 8, 2012)

Hey i own a red staffie to : victory: hes called Titan  your girl is stunning :flrt: i cant get it round my head what some :censor::censor::censor: can do to animals makes me sick. Welldone for giving her another chance she looks well looked after and best of all happy.


----------



## UpLink (Dec 14, 2011)

Gorgeous dog, I love my staffie too : victory: and well done for giving her a second chance at a happy life


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

She's a stunner all right! :flrt:

Loving the last photograph! :2thumb:


----------



## jessiejosh2013 (Sep 2, 2013)

thank you i think shes pretty sexy :mf_dribble: but i would say that as shes my baby :lol2: 


this is her and her daddy being twins :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 29, 2011)

What a beautiful looking girl Carly is, and such a sweet name for her 
My 8 1/2 year old girl is going in for a cruciate repair on Monday


----------



## Spaceisdeep (Mar 19, 2013)

here is my boy



















this is him when he was 5 weeks old










and my girl Kali when she was about 12 weeks


----------



## Rogue665 (Mar 17, 2010)

I have three rescues/byb
First i had Taz he was 12 weeks when i had him from a bathtub full of his and his brother feces.....
Fab and gorgeous little guy

A few months later i was informed that his sister was pregnant by his brother and in need of a new home..she was only 8 months.
and pregnant.



All pups were female got in touch with a few people and they soon found homes except the blonde one  she had a hernia i was not willing to let her go without it being fix at 6 month...i fell inlove and obviously kept her.
This is Blondy Bear



Now all three together.







Taz and Cassie turn 4 yrs in a few days and Blondy Turned 3 september just gone.
Their all Jaffadors


----------



## lisadew24 (Jul 31, 2010)

Blondy is very pretty and I like your dog's backpack where did you get it


----------



## Rogue665 (Mar 17, 2010)

lisadew24 said:


> Blondy is very pretty and I like your dog's backpack where did you get it


yes she is very compact, gorgeous thing she is, i got it from ebay. they have allot of energy and this helps burn it off, gradually over months you add more things he carries treats/water/poop bag while on hikes etc


----------



## jessiejosh2013 (Sep 2, 2013)

some more pictures of carly  when she came in as a stray she suffered from nervous aggression quite badly and it took me a month of going in and out of her kennel everyday to gain her trust now she is the soppiest dog you will ever meet. she still gets nervous with people she doesnt know and in big crowds of people she doesnt know she freaks out but i wouldnt change her for the world :flrt:<3<3













MY TATTO I HAVE OF HER NAME  
 



IN THIS ONE U CAN SEE HER CIGERETTE BURNS :censor:




SHE CAME 2ND IN HAPPIEST DOG COMPETITION :2thumb:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Lovely photographs! You've really turned her life around - she's a lucky dog to have you! :notworthy:


----------



## jessiejosh2013 (Sep 2, 2013)

aww thank you :blush: means alot :2thumb: seeing her happy is the best reward :flrt:<3:cheers::grouphug:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Taking on any rescue dog brings its own rewards, but taking on one that has been cruelly treated and lost its trust in humans, must bring an even greater reward.


----------



## jessiejosh2013 (Sep 2, 2013)

oh definitely!! i wouldnt change anything about her shes perfect in my eyes :flrt:


----------



## jessiejosh2013 (Sep 2, 2013)

im not sure if i cant put up videos on here? ild love to put some up of her ::2thumb:: victory:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

You can either load them onto "Photobucket" same as the photos, or you can upload them onto "You Tube" and then post the link.


----------



## jessiejosh2013 (Sep 2, 2013)

my beautiful staffy love her to bits through thick and thin shes my world - YouTube 

a slide show i made for her :blush:

ill put some other videos up too :2thumb:


----------



## jessiejosh2013 (Sep 2, 2013)

another one i love of her and daddy being silly :lol2:


----------



## jessiejosh2013 (Sep 2, 2013)

love this one  :2thumb:


----------



## Retic84 (Feb 22, 2013)

I absolutely love staffies! I have 3 lol
Here are the 4 most important things in my life, my stunning Mrs and my 3 hairy kids lol








Firstly my oldest is Kiera (small black one in the middle) she was bought from a breeder back in Scotland. She sticks to me like glue.
Secondly is Sasha (on the right) she was a rescue from dogs trust in Salisbury, her and her sister were abandoned as pups. She has LOTS of energy lol.
And last but not least Tye my little blue tank lol (sitting next to my wife) he was also bought from a breeder in Guildford. He is a pure 'mummys boy' and love a good cuddle lol.

All of them are neutered as I think there's enough staffies about that need a good home without any more adding to the problem.


----------



## jessiejosh2013 (Sep 2, 2013)

aww there beautiful!!! when we move out we want to rescue another staffie you just cant help but love them :flrt: best breed in my eyes :2thumb:


----------



## Retic84 (Feb 22, 2013)

Yeah, until they fall asleep, then the snoring starts, it sounds like someone trying to start 3 chainsaws wIth mine lol


----------



## jessiejosh2013 (Sep 2, 2013)

Retic84 said:


> Yeah, until they fall asleep, then the snoring starts, it sounds like someone trying to start 3 chainsaws wIth mine lol


hahaha she snores like a pig!!! and her farts omg!!! there lethal!!:lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Retic84 said:


> I absolutely love staffies! I have 3 lol
> Here are the 4 most important things in my life, my stunning Mrs and my 3 hairy kids lol


4 lovely smiling faces! :2thumb:


----------



## Retic84 (Feb 22, 2013)

feorag said:


> 4 lovely smiling faces! :2thumb:


Thank you, I can guarantee that my wife's is not always smiling lmao
At least the dogs are always happy :2thumb:


----------



## jessiejosh2013 (Sep 2, 2013)

someones sulking because mummy had the snake out which ment she had to share me:gasp: how dare i give something else my attention :lol2:


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

Carly is lovely  that pic on the exercise bike is great. Do you have a tattoo of your other dogs name too?


----------



## animan (Sep 29, 2011)

your doing a mint job with her shes got some nice muscle tone on her all the ones i know are overfed on takeaways and are obese its a shame theirs not more staffies that are cared for properly


----------



## mrsf15h (Jan 5, 2014)

Love staffys? Besotted with staffys more like. Although I actually own a jack russell as our house isn't big enough for a bulldozer, I had one at my mum's house. She died two years ago and broke our hearts. So mum and dad had another and she is a beauty. Her best friend is our jackie. I love all dogs, but staffies are so special. Our jackie is more like a cat. Sits on my shoulders. But its amazing to watch them play.


----------

